# over feeding



## xocrieox (Sep 13, 2011)

I have a 2011 Varnyard extreme it is the first tegu i have had and i was wondering can you overfeed them she seems really fat but she does go poop in her feeding bin
is it normal? [/php]


----------



## reptastic (Sep 13, 2011)

Idk about over feeding them, they will get a lil pudgy after a good size meal, my giant has at times eaten so much he couldn't really fit in his hide lol, they can eat a lot as long as the food you are feding isn't a high fat diet he should be fine, as far as the pooping, you may want to poop her in the tub before putting her in the food bin, once out of the cage its fair game with my tegus werever they land first is were they wil poop


----------



## tora (Sep 13, 2011)

Yeah with growing tegus there really is no overfeeding them. Now once they're adults, you need to watch what they eat or they do become overweight and unhealthy.


----------



## Rhetoric (Sep 13, 2011)

I wouldn't worry about it if its a hatchling and if you are feeding a decent diet. I let Guru eat as much as he wanted every day when he was younger, which really wasn't much compared to now. Tegus will generally have big fat bellies after a meal and once they poop they shrink back down.


----------



## xocrieox (Sep 13, 2011)

Ok thanks for the info ill try that....is it ok to feed her in the tub or stick to the feeding bin?


----------



## Rhetoric (Sep 13, 2011)

Either way. If you feed in the tub she might associate the tub with food even if shes just going in for a soak. Tub is a lot easier to clean.


----------



## xocrieox (Sep 13, 2011)

Yeah it is...cause she makes a big mess in her feeding bin the tub would be so much easier
the tub wont be to cold for her?


----------



## Rhetoric (Sep 13, 2011)

I don't think it would be too cold, you could also soak her so she poops, drain the water and feed. The warm water from the soak will warm up the tub.


----------



## xocrieox (Sep 13, 2011)

Good idea thanks im gonna try to feed her in the tub tonight i feed my monitor 
in the tub but he always decides when he wants to get out he has a bit of an attitude lol


----------



## jdpFL (Sep 13, 2011)

We feed in the tub, on a towel. When Severus is finished eating, he wipes his face on the towel and walks away from his plate. Them we remove the towel, and turn on the warm water. He LOVES the running water and getting splashed. That's when he does his business. Rinse it down, rinse him off, clean the tub and you're done! I have heard that some tegus get nervous when you run water, or feel uncomfortable in the bathtub, this is just our routine, and what our guy likes. Does make clean up easy though!


----------



## xocrieox (Sep 13, 2011)

She likes its when the water is running she swims around it how big is your b&w?


----------



## jdpFL (Sep 13, 2011)

37 inches....we haven't had him long. Previous owner supposedly had him for three years, and he supposedly came from Agama....but who knows? Had been tossed from home to home when we got him...but since then has grown fast. Like, a couple inches per month. Sweet as can be as far as temperament. He's awesome.


----------



## xocrieox (Sep 13, 2011)

Yeah its amazing how fast they grow


----------

